# compressed main forum page



## jonquiliser

Now, I have it from an anonymous source p) that there is some compressed display version of the forum:



> My compressed main forum page now looks much neater!


 
I'm intrigued, what fantastic function am I missing out on here?!


----------



## Lemminkäinen

When you view the main page, each group of forums has a blue title header (French, Other Germanic Languages, &c). On the far right on this header, there is a button you can press which collapses those forums, so you don't have to view them (and can view only the forums you want to).


----------



## jonquiliser

Oh! Another forumatic bliss to make my day!  Thank you


----------



## Jana337

Yet another forumatic bliss you could have experienced looooooooooooong ago.


----------



## jonquiliser

And I thought I knew something at all - how wrong I was. Thanks Jana, this means two blisseses in one day!


----------



## cuchuflete

Here's what it looks like, with just a few forums open--


----------



## jonquiliser

Yes but I can watch it on my own screen now *chuckling away in exultation*


----------



## heidita

cuchuflete said:


> Here's what it looks like, with just a few forums open--


 
Cuchuflete, can this be memorized somehow? I mean fix it somehow?


----------



## belén

You customize your own main page, Heidi and next time you visit the forums it'll stay the same.


----------



## Jana337

belén said:


> You customize your own main page, Heidi and next time you visit the forums it'll stay the same.


An addition: It'll stay the same on the same computer and unless you have disabled cookies.


----------



## cheshire

You have to "Log out" to effect the memorization.

EDIT: Either if you cleared all coockies, or if you use another PC. In that case, I think you should "Log out" before leaving WRF.


----------



## Jana337

cheshire said:


> You have to "Log out" to effect the memorization.


I don't think so. I almost never log out. The cookie is stored as soon as I click on the button and works for the current session as well as for the future ones.


----------



## LV4-26

Logging out automatically clears all the cookies.
However, the option to hide some selected forums (and probably some other options as well) is kept.


----------



## cheshire

> However, the option to hide some selected forums (and probably some other options as well) is kept.


Why? What's the mechanism that enables such a feat?


----------

